# Emily Catherine... Shot by Emily Rose...



## e.rose (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry.  I just get a kick out of the fact that the model's name is Emily too... when I posted this to Facebook, so many people were confused as to who was who. :lmao:

Anyway, here is another set I did... what?... Like 2 months ago?  Something like that...

Figured I'd share.

Same thing as last time... comment, don't comment, C&C, spin in a circle... whatever you want. :lmao: 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.







I always have such a hard time deciding what to post here.  If you're feeling adventurous, check out the rest of the set here:  Emily Catherine | Fashion Rocks - a set on Flickr


KTHANKSBYE!  :hug::


----------



## amolitor (Dec 20, 2012)

Nicely done, they look to me like fine examples of the form. The poses look a little awkward, but I get the sense that you're not going for swan-like grace here. I think the work might have benefited from the model hitting the attitude a little harder. If she's gonna pose like a rIoT GRRRl she should emote like one, perhaps?

What's up with her skin in the last one, directly in front of her ear? Is that stray hair, or was she hideously burned as a child? This last also suffers from a little problem with separation of the model from the background, but otherwise it's a very strong shot.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 20, 2012)

amolitor said:


> Nicely done, they look to me like fine examples of the form. The poses look a little awkward, but I get the sense that you're not going for swan-like grace here. I think the work might have benefited from the model hitting the attitude a little harder. If she's gonna pose like a rIoT GRRRl she should emote like one, perhaps?
> 
> What's up with her skin in the last one, directly in front of her ear? Is that stray hair, or was she hideously burned as a child? This last also suffers from a little problem with separation of the model from the background, but otherwise it's a very strong shot.



Thanks for your feedback.  :sillysmi:  And yeah, we weren't going for swan-like grace, haha.  I agree she could probably had a touch more attitude.

As far as the last image... Uh... there's stray hair... and ... a shadow?  No burn   I'm not sure exactly what part of the skin you're referring to... But directly in front of her ear are the, what I call, "baby hairs", if that's the area you mean.

Want me to post another 100% crop?


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Dec 20, 2012)

Good work. :thumbup:


----------



## e.rose (Dec 20, 2012)

BuS_RiDeR said:


> Good work. :thumbup:



Thanks.  :sillysmi:


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2012)

Some of the best photographs I've seen all week. Period.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 20, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Some of the best photographs I've seen all week. Period.



Lies.

But thank you.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice shots, lots of attitude, well done


----------



## e.rose (Dec 20, 2012)

jaomul said:


> Nice shots, lots of attitude, well done



Thank you


----------



## amolitor (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, I thought about suggesting that it was hair on her actual cheek, but women are often sensitive to mention of such things, so I delicately dodged around it. By suggesting that it was a hideous burn 

Not sure I'd have left it in. On the one hand, it's what she looks like, on the other hand it doesn't fit with either RiOT GrRrRl or high fashion model, so. Eh.

Anyways, you're on top of it and you made a conscious choice and that's the important thing. It's when stuff's slipping by you that you get in trouble.


----------



## Mully (Dec 20, 2012)

Very nice shoot... I especially like the last two!


----------



## e.rose (Dec 20, 2012)

amolitor said:


> Well, I thought about suggesting that it was hair on her actual cheek, but women are often sensitive to mention of such things, so I delicately dodged around it. By suggesting that it was a hideous burn
> 
> Not sure I'd have left it in. On the one hand, it's what she looks like, on the other hand it doesn't fit with either RiOT GrRrRl or high fashion model, so. Eh.
> 
> Anyways, you're on top of it and you made a conscious choice and that's the important thing. It's when stuff's slipping by you that you get in trouble.



  No, my sensitivity lies within comments about weight.  :lmao:  Body hair... not so much.  

And yes, that's hair on her check... and I have a confession to make:

Yes, it was a conscious choice to leave it in, but the only reason I made that choice is because I am not adept enough in PS to take out all the little hairs cleanly enough.    Maybe I just need to be more patient with the clone tool... I dunno.    Any suggestions for that would be greatly appreciated though!  




Mully said:


> Very nice shoot... I especially like the last two!



Thanks Mully! :sillysmi:


----------



## Derrel (Dec 20, 2012)

Clone at 45-50% opacity with a flow of about 15%. Use a somewhat large,soft-edged brush, like 30-45 pixels. It's almost like applying "foundation"...digital foundation!!! Do lots of brief mouse-clicks, so that you can un-do if if needed. This was done with a 21-pixel soft-edge brush, at 45% opacity, 15% flow.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks, I'll give that a try next time.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Sweet! Miz E.. you are rockin that camera! And I want to meet your models.... lol!


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 20, 2012)

Good job E, looks like it was a fun shoot.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 20, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Sweet! Miz E.. you are rockin that camera! And I want to meet your models.... lol!



Thanks!  



bogeyguy said:


> Good job E, looks like it was a fun shoot.



Thank you!  It was! :sillysmi:


----------



## tirediron (Dec 20, 2012)

Great work Emily, but....  (You KNOW I have to add a 'but') I WISH her jacket wasn't black; a deep, dark, rich blue or red would have made these shots that much beter.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 21, 2012)

tirediron said:
			
		

> Great work Emily, but....  (You KNOW I have to add a 'but') I WISH her jacket wasn't black; a deep, dark, rich blue or red would have made these shots that much beter.



I can totally see that!

However, I was out one day poppin' tags, looking for a cropped jacket come up, and this was the best thing I found.

However, I agree that if it were blue or black it probably would have rocked!!


----------



## terri (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice work.   I have zero problem with a lil cheek fuzz: it counteracts sweetly with the tough grrrl thing she has going on.      Good call on your part.   

Looks like you both had fun!


----------



## e.rose (Dec 21, 2012)

terri said:
			
		

> Nice work.   I have zero problem with a lil cheek fuzz: it counteracts sweetly with the tough grrrl thing she has going on.      Good call on your part.
> 
> Looks like you both had fun!



Thanks Terri!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 21, 2012)

Reminds me of madonna from the 80's.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh my, how the little girl has grown!  I remember some of your earlier shots on TPF, and this is...  adult-level skill set.  Well done.  You've been obviously honing the craft.  Thanks for taking us along on your journey.  And would you mind sharing the behind-the-scenes technical stuff?


----------



## e.rose (Dec 22, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Reminds me of madonna from the 80's.



Haha, fun.  I don't know Madonna from the 80's but I'll take your word for it.  :sillysmi:



pgriz said:


> Oh my, how the little girl has grown!  I remember some of your earlier shots on TPF, and this is...  adult-level skill set.  Well done.  You've been obviously honing the craft.  Thanks for taking us along on your journey.  And would you mind sharing the behind-the-scenes technical stuff?



Aww thanks.  :sillysmi:


And no, I don't mind sharing at all, as long as you keep in mind that I am pulling this from memory (except the camera settigns which are in LR, haha), and that this shoot was over 2 months ago. 

So this one was sort of a fluke because I was super tired that day and not thinking.  

My ISO was 800, full body shots were done at 28mm, aperture was f/5.6 and I was at 1/125th.  For the shots in the other thread (Amy K.) I did, my ISO was much lower because I had everything set to knock out all the ambient light in the room.  For this one it was one of those things where I was looking at the LCD and not quite sure why it looked "different" than it did when I shot Amy's sessions even though the set-ups were similar, and I didn't figure it out until I saw the stats in LR and I went, "Ohhhhh.  Duh."

I had a little more ambient light leaking in than I did for Amy's shoot, haha.

That being said, I had an Apollo softbox to the left of Emily with my flash probably set about 1/8th power and I had it 4-5 feet from her pointing down at maybe slightly less than 45 degree angle?  Maybe it was closer to a 45 degree angle 

I CANNOT... for the life of me remember if I had a fill umbrella to the right.  I KNOW I had one for Amy, but I think I recall leaving it out for Emily because I wanted an "edgier" look for her.  I'm like... 90% positive I was only using the softbox for her... which was probably, at the time, a direct result of some of the ambient leaking in and servign as a "fill" in and of itself, which is probably why I decided I didn't like hte added flash because it was *too* bright.

(Whoa run-on.  Sorry.  I'm tired.  It's late... and I've had a few, haha).

I mean, other than light reflecting off the paper, that's all that there was to that.  Nothing super complex or genius about it.  

Throw on some post processing... spent a lot of time figuring out how to get the B&W look I wanted.  Even with what I have posted, it's close but it's STILL... not... quite there.  And I spent some time getting the "desaturated" look that some of the images have. Once I got them down, I actually made actions of them both, so I didn't have ot spend so much time on the rest of hte images, haha.  Just click a button, make some minor adjustments... ta-da!


----------



## tevo (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow, great shots! How did you light these? I spy 1 (maybe 2 or a reflector..?) softbox(es) with a grid?


----------



## e.rose (Dec 24, 2012)

tevo said:
			
		

> Wow, great shots! How did you light these? I spy 1 (maybe 2 or a reflector..?) softbox(es) with a grid?



Thanks!

I explained it in more detail in the post above, but I used a Wescott Apollo soft box to the left of the camera 

I'm 90% certain that I don't use a fill umbrella for this one.  I get this mixed up with Amy's shoot, but I think for Amy's I did and this one was just the softbox cause I wanted an edgier look. :sillysmi:


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 25, 2012)

I like your lighting style, e.rose.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 25, 2012)

Vtec44 said:
			
		

> I like your lighting style, e.rose.



Thanks! ^_^


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 26, 2012)

e.rose said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of madonna from the 80's.
> ...






http://www.80s-fashion-fancy-dress.com/80s-madonna-look.html


----------



## e.rose (Dec 26, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > DiskoJoe said:
> ...



That's just strange.  :lmao:


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 26, 2012)

e.rose said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



No its not. Your are subjected to so much commercialism that you dont even know where it came from. But I told you that your photo looked just like Madonna from the 80's. You could have followed that guide and got the same look. If you want to be really technical its a madonna dress with a michael jackson military style jacket.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 26, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > DiskoJoe said:
> ...



I was kidding, haha!

And yes, MJ was my exact thought when I saw that jacket, but I couldn't, not, grab it. (DOUBLE NEGATIVE FOR THE WIN!) :lmao:


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 26, 2012)

e.rose said:


> DiskoJoe said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



hey, at least that was when they were both still cool. :lmao:


----------



## e.rose (Dec 26, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > DiskoJoe said:
> ...



MICHAEL JACKSON'S COOLNESS WILL NEVER DIE!!!!


----------

